# Identify wierd #6 or #9 on bottom of Ball jar?



## rosanna (Oct 13, 2005)

This jar is a deeper blue/aqua than my others. I can't figure out what the number on the bottom means, or if it is a number. The top with concentric circles is also unusual.


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 22, 2005)

ROSANNA...Welcome to the Forum.
 The base number is most often referred to as a mold number. AS designs changed or molds wore out/broke, new molds were made and a numbering system was used to keep track of the items made in each mold. 
 As for the concentric rings: Your jar an Atlas jar? I see those type lids on more Atlas jars than others, but the lids were inter-changeable and could be used on other jars of that type...


----------



## 58froggy (Oct 22, 2005)

That almost looks like a 'D' with a tail?
 Doug


----------



## rosanna (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm sure my descriptions will be misleading, so i am attaching a photo of each bottom. The wierd "6" is a ball Ideal and the "d" is a Safe Seal" thanks.


----------



## rosanna (Oct 25, 2005)

*oops - here's pix. RE: Identify wierd #6 or #9 on bottom of Ball jar?*

6 with arched vertical is ball Ideal. Sharp note or funny "d" is Safe Seal.


----------



## rosanna (Oct 25, 2005)

*Funky #6. RE: Identify wierd #6 or #9 on bottom of Ball jar?*

last pic.


----------

